# Joining Small swarm to weak Warre Hive Thoughts/questions



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Both queens won't be too good.

I would cut out the small swarm in the Warré hive. Cut away comb by comb. Pinch the queen. Leave queenless for some hours. If you can get hold of a decent queen, pinch the swarm queen, too, and requeen. 

Let the swarm walk in. That's it.


----------

